# First pregnancy doesn't feel real? Hasn't sunk in yet? When did it hit you?



## Gagamummy

Hi Ladies!

Basically I'm 21 years old and 3 days ago I fainted, went to the doc & found out I'm 7 weeks pregnant!
It was unplanned, my boyfriend & FOB is being SOOO good about it & very supportive. 
His parents leave for their 3 week trip to Paris tomorrow and were expecting a shocked & slightly negative to begin with reaction so we are waiting till they get back before we tell them (we live with them also)
We haven't told my parents yet either, my mum is 40 and having her 8th child on the 18th of this month! My dad gets back from a conference this Sunday so we haven't told them yet either.

Basically it just doesn't feel real? Not sure if it's just cos
A) we having told anyone
B) apart from feeling nauseous I don't FEEL pregnant
C) I have no clue what to expect, what to do, what to plan for, when I need scans, levels checked etc?!?

Maybe I'm just young and naive and it will hit once I start showing?

When did the realization for your pregnancy kick in??

Thanks and sorry it's long! :)


----------



## Leopard

Still hasn't fully sunk in for me yet chikki :) Congratz though!


----------



## Lulu1982

Still doesn't feel real to me! Even when she's giving me a good kicking! Good luck announcing your news!x


----------



## babyhopes2010

its still hasnt :haha:


----------



## 2RockinBoys

I feel for you! I was 21 when i fell pregnant (unplanned like yourself) with our now 2year old son. And to answer your question, it didn't hit me until he was about 3week's old. Best surprise i ever got :flower:

And do try not to worry yourself, all first time mum's are pretty lost in the 'what to do' of pregnancy! Your midwife should tell you everything you need to know during your stages of pregnancy, plus you've got all the helpful ladies on here through your journey! (Im assuming you've already made a midwife appointment, as she'll give you the info you need to book your 12week scan)
If you do want to chat, feel free to message me, i'll be happy to tell you anything you want to know (if i know the answer of course) :flower:


----------



## Dorian

Congrats on your pregnancy! I hope it all goes well for you.

With my first three kids, I had pretty much planned them all, so I really 'felt' pregnant right away...as soon as I missed my period.

But this one is a total surprise, and I still don't 'feel' pg. I've had a scan and I can see my little bean, my uterus is feeling a little hard, and I have a slight bump...but still, it just hasn't hit me. LOL

As for what to do/expect, first, make sure you've got an appt with the dr/mw. They will help you thru when you need tests/scans/etc.

Second, go to the library or the book store and get some pregnancy books. "What to Expect, While you're Expecting" is a great one. Read, get informed, and ENJOY!


----------



## cait

It'll gradually get more real - when you see baby for the first time on 12 week scan, when you hear the heartbeat at midwife appt. (hopefully 16 weeks but not always) - when you start to feel movements (between 18 - 20 weeks possibly but not definitely).
But to echo those who've already posted - even near the end it doesn't quite feel real somehow! Until I see the wee one in person I think I'll still be in denial!!


----------



## 2ndtimer

hey i was 24 with my first and it didnt sink in until he was about a week old!!!! i think it is perfectly normal on your first huni x


----------



## Seity

It sunk in right about when they put him in my arms and I went, "Crap, now what am I supposed to do?"


----------



## hawalkden

Congratulations :)..

I'm 21 too and OH is 24. We suffered a miscarriage in November 2010. so when we got pregnant with peanut now in March we was over the moon. As the months have gone on and we're now 30 weeks it's starting to hit me now. Everything is bought etc and it's like one small person is going to need everything and it's a huge great responsibility for me and OH.

I think the other weekend was the huge reality hitting home due to me bleeding and small cramps but nothing came out of it all and we was sent home. So now I'm just being very impatient and want Peanut here now!


----------



## EarthMama

It became more real when I found out I'm having a little boy.


----------



## MrsStutler

Hi hun, congratulations on your impending arrival!!
I'm 21 too, and for me I always said it would feel real when I saw the ultrasound with the heartbeat, then it was when I started showing and then it was when I started feeling movement. All those things still haven't made it feel real!:haha: I told my husband last night I don't think it will seem real until they put our son in my arms!:haha: It's all so new and hard to wrap your head around when you first find out but it does get a little clearer as time goes on. All the stuff I mentioned definitely helps make it feel a bit more real but sometimes I look at the ultrasound picture on my desktop and can't believe that baby is ours and it's inside of me right now.


----------



## chobette

It'll take some time. We told a lot of people when we first found out around 6 weeks of pregnancy. Ours was planned, and some were expecting it. Now at 24 weeks, I still can't really believe it. I feel him wiggling around, I can see him punching the life out of me, but it still hasn't dawned on me. I have 16 weeks left before I get to hold him, and it still feels like any other day. I am sure it'll hit you when your farther a long and start noticing the changes. It definitely doesn't happen over night, xx.


----------



## pooch

Mine was planned and still dont feel pregnant...we find out the gender in a week so maybe then? Or when i start to feel it kick?


----------



## sweetm

I'm 27 years old, 24 weeks pregnant... and it STILL doesn't feel real. I know that there is a baby growing inside me, but the feeling of being a parent hasn't sunk in yet. This might sound horrible, but I don't even feel a bond with the baby yet - I just feel that I know I need to take care of my unborn child, but it's a feeling in my head, rather than in my heart. I hope I dont' become a horrible mother!


----------



## xdan.iellex

Im 31 weeks today and it still doesnt feel real!! ive been told once she is here it will hit me, which im sure is very true! :D


----------



## Torontogal

Doesn't feel real to me yet either, hon! I know, it's surreal... hopefully will feel more real once baby starts moving. Congratulations, BTW! how lovely that you and your mom will have babies close in age, they will grow up together and be like siblings


----------



## SugarHit

I'm 24 weeks pregnant and it still hasn't hit me either! Then again, I just found out I was pregnant 2 weeks ago lol. It's all surreal, even after seeing him on the ultrasound and feeling him kick! I guess that's normal :)


----------



## sweetpeaxo

It definitely hasn't hit me yet either. I think once I have my first ultrasound and see my little baby on the screen it will feel a little more real. Or maybe once I start showing. But right now it feels like a dream. I've been feeling OK physically, which is good I guess, although it slightly worries me. But, once I see a Dr it'll build my excitement a little more :flower:


----------



## JessPape

It hasn't sunk in yet, i dont think it will for another 22 days, when i have my frist prenatal, tbh.


----------

